# Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?



## GreenMonsta (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Bordies!

Ich möchte in den nächsten Tagen mal mit meiner Feederrute an unseren Vereinssee auf Weissfisch und Karpfen angeln und wollte mal fragen welche Lockstoffe (Für das Futter) ihr im Winter benutzt,habe gehört das man süße Sachen eher lassen sollte.
Habe Krabbe,Wurm und Leber Konzentrat im Angebot,könnt ihr mir etwas davon empfehlen?

lg,Ben


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*

nix,. suche dir eine gute stelle wo die fische stehen und dann versuche mal ein fisch/ frucht mix. wenn du geziehlt auf karpfen angeln möchtest rate ich dir eher zu alkoholische dips aus dem angelladen die speziel für das winterfischen entwickelt wurden. mit diesen dips kannst du auch ein wenig im stippfutter machen wenn du willst.


----------



## GreenMonsta (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*



kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> nix,. suche dir eine gute stelle wo die fische stehen und dann versuche mal ein fisch/ frucht mix. wenn du geziehlt auf karpfen angeln möchtest rate ich dir eher zu alkoholische dips aus dem angelladen die speziel für das winterfischen entwickelt wurden. mit diesen dips kannst du auch ein wenig im stippfutter machen wenn du willst.



Naja,Krabbe hat ja was fischiges. Da mache ich noch Salz und was süßes zu dann sollte ich ja einen Fisch/Frucht Mix haben... Und wenn ich vorher immer wüsste wo die Fische stehen würde mir das einiges ersparen


----------



## fisherb00n (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*

Kühlwasserausläufe von Kraftwerken und Fabriken und ruhige Strecken mit tiefen Gumpen...und dann noch vieeeeel Geduld...


----------



## GreenMonsta (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*



fisherb00n schrieb:


> Kühlwasserausläufe von Kraftwerken und Fabriken und ruhige Strecken mit tiefen Gumpen...und dann noch vieeeeel Geduld...



Angel an einem Kiessee ohne zulauf 
Aber ich werde das schon irgendwie hinbekommen


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*

Einfach herbe sachen...kannst z.b curry dazu mixen...salz is immer gut


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*

versuche es auch mal mit dem zusatz von muskat und zimt,wirkt auch ganz gut!!!
gruss micha


----------



## GreenMonsta (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*

Danke schonmal für eure antworten,ich werde mal ein paar Sachen testen 
Und meine vorhandenen Lockstoffe Krabbe,Wurm und Leber sind ja auch eher herbe Sachen. Ich meint das ist die falsche Duftnote für den Winter? Aber zu viele Sachen sollte ich auch nicht in das Futter machen,oder?


lg,Ben


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*

Mein Tip: lass zuerst mal den ganzen Chemie-Kram aus dem Angelladen weg! (Über)teuerte Lockstoffe u.ä. fangen Angler, das mit dem Fisch ist mehr als fraglich!

Ich habe sonst immer mit Boili`s bzw. Teig aus Knödel- bzw. Kartoffelteigpulver, verfeinert mit Knoblauch (1kl. Beutel auf 2kg) und Brühenpulver (egal ob Rind-, Hühner-, od. Gemüsebrühe). Hier ist eventuell ein Anfüttern nötig.

Wie einige vor mir, kann ich dir die verwendung von Salz empfehlen. Aber nicht zusätzlich zur Brühe...

Oder du läßt dir vom Fleischer (bzw. machst es selbst) Schweineleber fein durch den Wolf drehen. Auch wieder mit dem o.a. Pluver vermengen, Eier dazu, fertig ist der Leber-Boili...
Aber Achtung: Die Gallengänge müssen auf jeden Fall raus! Wer dazu fragen hat, einfach PN an mich.


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*

Ja, Chemie-Zeug oder irgendwelche mittel aus dem Angelladen habe ich noch nie benutzt. Wenn du ein Wurmaroma willst, warum machste nich ein paar Würmer in dein Grundfutter? Ich finde all die Lockstoffe unnötig und überteuert.


----------



## GreenMonsta (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bei den aktuellen Minusgraden dürfte Dein Vorhaben, jetzt in einem Kiessee zu fischen vermutlich eh in Wasser oder Eis fallen....



Ne   Der ist "noch" nicht zu 

lg


----------



## snorreausflake (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*

Ich würde ganz normales Grundfutter nehmen und ein bisschen Salz rein und dann erst mal ganz sparsam füttern,nur ein bis zwei Futterkörbe auf den Platz.
Wenn du mit Maden angeln willst kannst du diese auch noch zusätzlich aufpeppen,einfach ein bisschen Zimtpulver ( oder was von deinen Konzentraten wenn Pulverfömig) in die Dose rein, ein paar mal durchschütteln und gut ist.


----------



## jirgel (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*

Salz sehr viel Salz


----------



## Pit der Barsch (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*



jirgel schrieb:


> Salz sehr viel Salz


 
Genau das !!!
Ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg!!!


----------



## xnobelx (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*

Edit wegen Spam
http://my-schamhaar.de/showpage.php?uid=118270


----------



## GreenMonsta (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*



jirgel schrieb:


> Salz sehr viel Salz



Wieviel muß ich denn auf 1kg Paniermehl machen? Kann man das pauschal sagen?

lg


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Genau das !!!
> Ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg!!!



Und warum fängt du dann nichts? :vik:


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*

1kg? Wie lange willst du angeln? 1 Woche?

Also im Winter würde ich ganz wenig anfüttern. Aber zu 1kg würde ich 3 - 5 Esslöffel Salz geben.
Probiers einfach aus...Ich mische mein Grundfutter auch immer anders und sehr spontan. Da wird nix abgewogen oder so. Alles im allem sollte es einfach Herb sein, dann is es schon gut.

mfg


----------



## chub24 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Bordies!
> 
> Ich möchte in den nächsten Tagen mal mit meiner Feederrute an unseren Vereinssee auf Weissfisch und Karpfen angeln und wollte mal fragen welche Lockstoffe (Für das Futter) ihr im Winter benutzt,habe gehört das man süße Sachen eher lassen sollte.
> Habe Krabbe,Wurm und Leber Konzentrat im Angebot,könnt ihr mir etwas davon empfehlen?
> ...


 
Hallo GreenMonsta

Das stimmt dass im Winter man die Süße weglassensoll. Also man sollte es herb machen.
Dazu würde ich dir für die Weissfische Koriander empfehlen .
Und für Karpfen Spekulatius Gewürzmischung.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

chub24


----------



## Pit der Barsch (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Und warum fängt du dann nichts? :vik:


Weil ich das Salz lieber auf meine Frühstückseier streu im Moment.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*

Wie zu kalt, oder was?
Du Weichei :q:q:q


----------



## Pit der Barsch (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*

Im Moment hab ich wirklich keinen Bock#d
Meine Sitzkiepe ist kaput|uhoh:
An der Baustelle stehen Contänerschiffe
Ich muß mich erst mal wieder eindecken mit guten Angelzeug.:q
Und dann kanns wieder losgehen mit unseren privat Wettkampf !#a


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*

Willst du es wirklich  mit mir aufnehmen?
Dann vergess dein Handtuch oder besser dein Bettlaken nicht, für die ganzen Tränen :q


----------



## karpfen-freak (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Lockstoff im Winter?*

also ich kann dir von claus müller die leckeren kleinen empfehlen und dann als lebkuchen mix


----------

